# Pressemeldung: JAGD & HUND 2008: Vorjahresergebnis bereits übertroffen



## Anglerboard-Team (21. November 2007)

Pressemeldung

*JAGD & HUND 2008: Vorjahresergebnis bereits übertroffen *
 Internationale Bedeutung nimmt weiter zu
 Partnerland Ungarn stellt sich vor
Dortmund (K Kh) h) –

Die JAGD & HUND 2008, die vom  5. bis 10. Februar in der Messe
Westfalenhallen Dortmund stattfindet, baut ihre Position als europaweit führende Ausstellung für Jagd und Angelfischerei weiter aus. Bereits ereits zweieinhalb Monate vor Messebeginn vermeldet die Messeleitung mehr Hauptaussteller gegenüber 2007 und hinsichtlich der Nettofläche ein
Plus von rund fünf Prozent Prozent. Täglich gehen weitere Anfragen ein. 

Um den Zuwachs aufzufangen, werden in Westfalenhalle 3B neben einem umfangreichen Aktionsprogramm erstmals auch kommerzielle Aussteller präsentiert. International spielt die JAGD & HUND eine immer
wichtigere Rolle. So bietet die Messe bereits seit einigen Jahren die umfangreichste Präsentation internationaler Jagdreisen innerhalb Europas Europas. 

2008 wird die JAGD & HUND außerdem der „Federation of associations for hunting and conservation of the EU“ (FACE) als Forum des Austausches dienen. Der europäische Dachverband wird sein jährliches Kommunikationstreffen auf die JAGD & HUND verlegen.

Bei dieser Zusammenkunft diskutieren die jeweiligen Experten der nationalen Mitgliedsverbände zukünftige Strategien im Bereich Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und
Kommunikation. FACE, mit seinem Hauptsitz in Brüssel, vertritt durch seine Mitglieder, die nationalen Jagdverbände, derzeit etwa 7.000.000 Jäger in 36
europäischen Ländern und ist somit der entscheidende und größte Dachverband auf Europäischer Ebene. 

Er fördert die Jagd gemäß dem Prinzip der sachlichen und nachhaltigen Nutzung natürlicher Ressourcen, für Erhalt und Management von Wildtieren, für Schutz, Schaffung und Wiederherstellung von Lebensräumen, für Biodiversität und als ein Werkzeug für ländliche Entwicklung. 

Seit 1987 ist FACE Mitglied der World Conservation Union IUCN. Einen weiteren Beitrag zur internationalen Bedeutung leistet das Partnerlandkonzept der JAGD & HUND: 
2008 wird sich Ungarn als Partnerland präsentieren. Weltweit zählt Ungarn seit vielen Jahrzehnten zu den Topadressen in Sachen Jagdreisen. Auch für Jäger aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum war Ungarn bereits vor dem Fall des Eisernen Vorhangs eines der klassischen Reiseziele.

Das Land der Magyaren bietet beste Wildbestände und hervorragende Jagdmöglichkeiten. Bei Rot-, Dam-, Reh- und Schwarzwild sind die ungarischen Jagdreviere Weltklasse.

Die Republik Ungarn stellt sich auf der JAGD & HUND gemeinsam mit zahlreichen kommerziellen Ausstellern innerhalb einer großen Sonderschau vor. Hier können sich die Besucher ganz gezielt über das Jagd- und Reiseland
Ungarn informieren.

Das Angebot der JAGD & HUND reicht insgesamt von der Wildhege und -pflege über Jagdausrüstung, Jagdeinrichtungen, Jagdtouristik, Jagdfahrzeuge und
Jagdhäuser, Ausrüstung für Fischerei und Fischfang, Angelreisen und Angelbedarf bis hin zu Landschafts- und Naturschutz.

Weiterführende Informationen zum Programm der JAGD & HUND unter www.jagdundhund.de.


----------

